# New dining hall for CFB Borden..



## DCRabbit (11 Mar 2011)

I was reading the Borden Citizen today and on page 6 there's an announcement of a new dining hall. I haven't heard anything or seen anything about this.. has anyone else? Looks nice.. wish they had it when I was working for Base Foods. I hated roach patrol.


----------



## captd (12 Mar 2011)

It is part of the 5 year expansion plan.


----------



## DCRabbit (12 Mar 2011)

captd said:
			
		

> It is part of the 5 year expansion plan.



 Ah, okay. Usually the gov't makes a big deal of such things and there was nothing. Thank you kindly.


----------



## medicineman (12 Mar 2011)

About time - the other messes there sucked.  Wonder if this announcement means they're closing the base now  >?

MM


----------



## George Wallace (12 Mar 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> About time - the other messes there sucked.  Wonder if this announcement means they're closing the base now  >?
> 
> MM



That is a ways off still.  Toronto hasn't quite swallowed it up yet.


----------



## DCRabbit (12 Mar 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> About time - the other messes there sucked.  Wonder if this announcement means they're closing the base now  >?
> 
> MM



 Maple Mess wasn't bad. But A153 and the one on the hill above the Rod and Gun Club... oyyy.. never wanna work there again.


----------



## DCRabbit (12 Mar 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> That is a ways off still.  Toronto hasn't quite swallowed it up yet.



 TO is still working on digesting Canada's Wonderland. Man, I remember when that was way out in the boonies. Actually, Barrie and TO are working on meeting up at Innisfil in a Lady and the Tramp moment.


----------



## medicineman (12 Mar 2011)

DCRabbit said:
			
		

> Maple Mess wasn't bad. But A153 and the one on the hill above the Rod and Gun Club... oyyy.. never wanna work there again.



I used to have to eat in O110 when it was a mess and T116 - wind and goats come to mind.  Food was almost as bad as the non-recruit mess in St Jean.  On my 6B, I had to inspect T116 - I'll leave it at that.

MM


----------



## DCRabbit (18 Mar 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I used to have to eat in O110 when it was a mess and T116 - wind and goats come to mind.  Food was almost as bad as the non-recruit mess in St Jean.  On my 6B, I had to inspect T116 - I'll leave it at that.
> 
> MM



 Sorry for the late reply. I didn't find O-110 bad when we had to eat there one summer cos they were redoing the kitchen in our PMQ.. but that was in the 80s. T-116.. that was it, thanks. I had nothing to do with cooking the food.. I was just a lowly potwasher.. he who did everything nobody else wanted to do. Again, back in the late 80s.


----------



## my72jeep (18 Mar 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I used to have to eat in O110 when it was a mess and T116 - wind and goats come to mind.  Food was almost as bad as the non-recruit mess in St Jean.  On my 6B, I had to inspect T116 - I'll leave it at that.
> 
> MM


O110 was that the one that as by the Canex?


----------



## mikeninercharlie (18 Mar 2011)

Yep, I'm still traumatized by that place. Not only did I have to draw my meals there, I had to spend 23 weekends ( of a 26 week long 3's course) in there  as a pearl diver! Many, many years later, I was asked by the CFRG CWO whether I had ever visited the building before, in response, I was able to state with some degree of certainty that his office was right over the grease trap that I spent many long hours mucking out when I was a Private!  >
MCpl KB and WO DS, it's been almost 35 years and I still think you're both cocks....


----------



## medicineman (18 Mar 2011)

DCRabbit said:
			
		

> Sorry for the late reply. I didn't find O-110 bad when we had to eat there one summer cos they were redoing the kitchen in our PMQ.. but that was in the 80s. T-116.. that was it, thanks. I had nothing to do with cooking the food.. I was just a lowly potwasher.. he who did everything nobody else wanted to do. Again, back in the late 80s.



I did my 3's in 89...I know M9C, that was not that long ago comparitively  >, but it still sucked arse.  Steaks were like combat boots on Thursday nights.

MM


----------



## SeaKingTacco (18 Mar 2011)

M9C-

How are you enjoying "flat-faced civvy-hood"?

I'll bet that you miss French classes and PERs already!  >


----------



## mikeninercharlie (18 Mar 2011)

One more hair cut and I pick up my retirement leave pass.  That gives me enough time to wander around the 'yard in 3s topped off with my goretex rain jacket, I've got to take every opportunity to torque MM ( he spent far too much time with Canada's other English language infantry regiment).  Why did you have to pick that French course scab, it had just about healed over!


----------



## medicineman (18 Mar 2011)

Unless something retarded occurs, I'll be at the event next week...Dan B from over with my mob is threatening to come out too.

MM


----------



## Blackadder1916 (19 Mar 2011)

mikeninercharlie said:
			
		

> Yep, I'm still traumatized by that place. Not only did I have to draw my meals there, I *had to spend 23 weekends ( of a 26 week long 3's course) in there  as a pearl diver*! Many, many years later, I was asked by the CFRG CWO whether I had ever visited the building before, in response, I was able to state with some degree of certainty that his office was right over the grease trap that I spent many long hours mucking out when I was a Private!  >
> MCpl KB and WO DS, it's been almost 35 years and I still think you're both cocks....



So you didn't learn anything about not sticking your dick in the fan between your 3s (you were on the one after mine, right - or the one following that?) and our somewhat infamous 5s "perversion" course.  However, I only spent three weekends pearl diving at O-110 on my 3s.  But I do remember the MCpl at that kitchen who had the brilliant idea to serve "sweet and sour luncheon meat" (i.e. chunks of canned KLIK in something sweet and sticky from another can) as the only entree for the Sunday supper meal.  Nearly caused a mutiny - who called that cook a c*** . . . who called that c*** a cook.


----------



## 421_434_226 (19 Mar 2011)

I remember eating at O-110, cause I worked at Base Maint that was my assigned mess 85 - 88. Now I remember why I drank so much in those days.  I will say though during the time that the cook school had to use that kitchen the meals were much much better.


----------

